# 2001 Jetta 2.0L wont start. No gas and no spark!!!



## chicows18 (Jul 13, 2006)

*2001 Jetta 2.0L wont start. No fuel and no spark!!!*

I have a 2001 Jetta 2.0L that just stopped working. I have tested for spark and there is none. I have tested for fuel pressure and there is none either. Both of these would tell you it could possibly be the main relay issue. So i went ahead and changed it and still nothing. Now, the main relay according to alldata is the one that is in the engine bay right by the brake booster. It has a brand new coil. I have also tried a brand new crank sensor. And still nothing. Can someone tell me what else I can check to see why it wont turn on.


----------



## chicows18 (Jul 13, 2006)

By the way the engine code is AVH. Also, would the camshaft sensor shut down the fuel pump and coil?


----------



## chicows18 (Jul 13, 2006)

Can anyone help?


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

Read codes? Crank for 10s and then read codes. I would bet money your crank sensor died. 

I also bet you checked fuel pressure on the wrong side of the rail...


----------



## chicows18 (Jul 13, 2006)

It has no codes. Plus, I have replaced the crank sensor with a brand new one and still nothing. Also, I checked fuel where it enters the fuel rail and there is no fuel. Im sure I got this right. Is there anything else that would do this?


----------



## chicows18 (Jul 13, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## AgentAl (Dec 26, 2006)

i assume you have checked all the fuses? 

check value block 1 while cranking. the field for the rpm should have a number higher than zero, if not then its the engine speed sensor or wires. if the wires and sensor check out then your ecm is the issue. dont rule out the brand new sensor you just put on. where'd you get it? 


if all of that is ok i would start by forcing power to the fuel pump just to see that it would work if power is supplied. or just check for power at the plug while cranking. if i remember correctly the fuel pump relay controls a hell of a lot more than just the fuel pump so you might also look into that.


----------



## cwcabrio (Dec 16, 2009)

Have you checked out the fuel pump relay?


----------



## chicows18 (Jul 13, 2006)

lets say it was the fuel pump relay, how would that affect spark. There is also no spark.


----------



## AgentAl (Dec 26, 2006)

would have to look at the wiring diagram but there are quite a few things powered off that one relay. one of them might and i do mean might be the coil or the engine speed sensor. its an easy enough thing to check, just pull the relay and jump the load side pins to each other and see if the car does anything different.


----------

